# Thor has passed



## snake (Mar 1, 2022)

Our 2 1/2 y.o. dog passed away this weekend. We knew this day was coming but it went quick. He was fine in the morning and then in the early afternoon started to collapsing and was unresponsive for a few min. Then he would came around and still get up to walk. We drove him to the Vet and it was there he passed in our arms. I had a previous post about his condiiton which I attached here if anyone wants more detail on his heart condition. 

The only thing harder than burying a dog is burying one soked in your sons tears. 





__





						Sick dog
					

I was hoping someone had a connection to a Veterinarian that could take a look at this report. We got Thor as a puppy and he's about 18 months old now. He was not putting on weight and had a bloated gut. Took him to the Vet, did BW, pills and then finally a heart ultrasound.   Long story short...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 1, 2022)

Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## Btcowboy (Mar 1, 2022)

Sorry to hear that, we are putting one of ours down tomorrow so can definitely sympathize with you


----------



## TODAY (Mar 1, 2022)

What a sweet looking pup.

So, so sorry to hear about this, @snake 

All of my best to you & yours.


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 1, 2022)

Sorry brother. What was the cause ? 2.5 year so young


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 1, 2022)

Good lookin dog Snake...sorry for your loss


----------



## CJ (Mar 1, 2022)

Sorry bud, it sucks so bad. 😭


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 1, 2022)

Sorry, @snake


----------



## Charger69 (Mar 1, 2022)

Being a dog lover, I totally understand. Looking at it from the other side, the suffering was limited. 
Nice looking dog- I’ll bet the type of dog that gets up when you get up and wanted to be around you with the tail wagging.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 1, 2022)

May the halls of Valhalla welcome you home with open arms Thor. You were and will always remain, a good boy. I'm sorry for your loss snake.


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 1, 2022)

Damn it. Sorry for your loss. Sucks losing a dog period but even more difficult when they are so young and didn't even get the chance to live a full life.


----------



## DF (Mar 1, 2022)

Sorry for your loss buddy. Pups are family.


----------



## Yano (Mar 1, 2022)

snake said:


> Our 2 1/2 y.o. dog passed away this weekend. We knew this day was coming but it went quick. He was fine in the morning and then in the early afternoon started to collapsing and was unresponsive for a few min. Then he would came around and still get up to walk. We drove him to the Vet and it was there he passed in our arms. I had a previous post about his condiiton which I attached here if anyone wants more detail on his heart condition.
> 
> The only thing harder than burying a dog is burying one soked in your sons tears.
> 
> ...


Love you man. If you were close enough to hug and take out for a beer , we'd be there already. So sorry for your family.


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 1, 2022)

Literally thought this was about Hafthor Bjornsson and I about shit my pants.  No disrepect to your dog Snake and I am sorry for your loss.  Dogs are family.


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 1, 2022)

Sorry for your loss. That’s terrible news.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 1, 2022)

Sorry for your loss, there’s a reason why they’re called “man’s best friend”.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 1, 2022)

RIP Thor


----------



## creekrat (Mar 1, 2022)

Breaks my heart for you and your family brother Snake.


----------



## Hughinn (Mar 1, 2022)

Hard news , especially when there's kids involved. 

My condolences.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 1, 2022)

awe, so sad for you boss.


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 1, 2022)

I am sorry. Dogs are family and when they go it freaking hurts! He was a good looking boy.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 1, 2022)

So sorry for your loss brother. It's the hardest thing when we have to say goodbye to them.


----------



## TeddyBear (Mar 1, 2022)

They’re family, we are putting one of our old ladies down this next week once everyone is available to grieve together.

Losing a dog sucks, but seeing the grief of your loved ones is harder.

Sorry man.


----------



## iGone (Mar 1, 2022)

Sorry for your loss brother. RIP Thor


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 1, 2022)

Sorry to hear this, @snake . 

I can imagine Thor had an amazing run though, being a part of your family.

I was reminded by a friend how from our perspective our pets are with us for a relatively short time, but from their perspective its been an entire lifetime. I'm sure he had the world at his feet with you and yours and lived his life to the fullest. Those memories will last a lifetime.

Peace to you and your family, Mate. It hurts bad right now I'm sure, but 100% worth it for all the love I'm sure he brought you.


----------



## ftf (Mar 1, 2022)

Sorry Snake. I still can't bring myself to own a dog, since my last one died over 20 years ago.


----------



## JC Grifter (Mar 1, 2022)

Sorry for you loss brother


----------



## GSgator (Mar 1, 2022)

Im so sorry to hear this snake my heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Jonjon (Mar 1, 2022)

So sad. Can’t imagine


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 1, 2022)

So sorry Snake. Good looking dog. RIP Thor!


----------



## AlienAgent (Mar 1, 2022)

I hate to hear that. The last time we lost a dog, the whole family was wrecked for days. They truly are family members.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 1, 2022)

Sorry to hear snake.


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 1, 2022)

*That fuking sux bro,I’m sorry……..get a divorce no biggie,put down my dog devastated…..*


----------



## Send0 (Mar 1, 2022)

Sorry brother, I know this is hard on the family. It may be hard for your son to understand, but hopefully one day he will realize what a great life you gave that pup.

It doesn't make the current situation any easier. Wish I could take that pain away for your family.

It's always hard losing a doggo. 😢


----------



## Kraken (Mar 2, 2022)

Heartbreaking, I'm so sorry for you and your son, and the rest of Thor's family. All my best to you all.


----------



## Blacktail (Mar 2, 2022)

Not old at all! Sorry to hear.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 2, 2022)

Sorry for your loss Snake.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 2, 2022)

Sorry to hear snake


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 2, 2022)

What a beautiful pup. He looks intelligent..if that's possible. I feel for you and your family, partner.


----------



## snake (Mar 2, 2022)

To everyone who posted and or sent PM's, thank you so much. This will get better but it's going to take some time.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Mar 3, 2022)

Damn sorry for your loss @snake. Losing a dog really hurts and hurts more when kids are involved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snake (Mar 24, 2022)

I got the granite stone about a week ago and set it in concrete. Placed the headstone where I laid him to rest.

He got rhe nickname Pee because of the diuretics he was on. Poor dog had to piss every 90 min.

Gonna miss my boy for a long time.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 24, 2022)

snake said:


> I got the granite stone about a week ago and set it in concrete. Placed the headstone where I laid him to rest.
> 
> He got rhe nickname Pee because of the diuretics he was on. Poor dog had to piss every 90 min.
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful headstone, and shows how much love he was able to bring into your life despite the short time you had with him.


----------



## GSgator (Mar 24, 2022)

That’s fucking awesome snake . Again I’m sorry for your loss our animals hold a very special place in our hearts .


----------



## Dex (Mar 24, 2022)

Sorry about your dog. I imagine it was harder to see him struggle for a year, knowing that this day was coming.


----------



## snake (Mar 24, 2022)

Dex said:


> Sorry about your dog. I imagine it was harder to see him struggle for a year, knowing that this day was coming.


Thanks. He actually went quick. Was fine in the morning, his usual self and gone by the afternoon. We did know that day was coming but I thought it would more of a slow decline.


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 24, 2022)

From my heart my brother, there are no words for this except to remember you gave him his best life. This has happened to us both now several times and we all know theres gonna be a first day and a last day but it's how you treat them in between that counts. 
He knew he was not a pet but a family member.
Stay well my friend. 
RIP Thor.


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 27, 2022)

snake said:


> Our 2 1/2 y.o. dog passed away this weekend. We knew this day was coming but it went quick. He was fine in the morning and then in the early afternoon started to collapsing and was unresponsive for a few min. Then he would came around and still get up to walk. We drove him to the Vet and it was there he passed in our arms. I had a previous post about his condiiton which I attached here if anyone wants more detail on his heart condition.
> 
> The only thing harder than burying a dog is burying one soked in your sons tears.
> 
> ...


That sucks and sorry to hear Snake, I do not know what else to say but I send you sincerest condolences.


----------



## Solomc (Mar 28, 2022)

It's never easy losing a fur baby. Prayers to you and your family.


----------

